# Modifier Mockup PSD



## Apple.Geek (16 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 

J’utilise pas mal de mockup. Pour cela j’utilise évidemment Photoshop sur mon Mac. Cela dit j’aimerais bien pouvoir modifier le fichier (.psd) direct sur mon iPad pour changer les images intégrées aux écrans (Cf image plus bas)

Merci d’avance


----------



## USB09 (29 Mars 2018)

Il existe un lecteur PSD mais pour éditer ce type de fichier, il faut bien Photoshop. Et comme Adobe fait toujours la sourde oreille...


----------



## USB09 (2 Avril 2018)

Réflection faite, il y a Affinity et Pixelmator


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Septembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Réflection faite, il y a Affinity et Pixelmator


Bonjour,

Pixelmator sur iphone/ipad sait modifier les psd ?
J’ai cherché l’info sur leur site, ils n’indiquent pas les formats supportés par cette version.


----------

